# New but not new



## chicken4prez (May 7, 2017)

Hello everyone!

You might know me from BYC or someplace else in this world. I joined partly because BYC is moving and I need people to talk to when it's moving and this place looks really interesting and helpful.

Shout a hello if you know me or if you've seen me!

Have a nice rest of your day!

-Lily


----------



## Latestarter (May 7, 2017)

Greetings and welcome to BYH Lily. I don't know you that I know of, but here's a shout out none the less! Glad you came over. It should only be a few days until BYC is back online. Meanwhile, some of the  big time posters from over on BYC have started threads over here, so you should be able to find friends who are also here. Hope you enjoy your stay. Make yourself at home!


----------



## chicken4prez (May 7, 2017)

Thank-you! Thanks again! I'll look for them!

-Lily


----------



## norseofcourse (May 7, 2017)

Welcome from Ohio!


----------



## E's hens (May 13, 2017)

Hello chicken4prez! I've seen you around BYC. My username there is ECSandCCFS


----------

